# Guadalupe 3/25/13



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Just when the weather was getting perfect... The cold front decided to make its move and chill up the air. Had plans to meet up with Austin Orr of salt396 but life/work got in the way and we failed to hit the water. He did leave me with one of his magical Rojo Bug's and a loaner fly rod as I had just snapped the end off of mine, much thanks for that!










Weather warmed up nicely by mid afternoon, and winds laid just enough to get some sight casting done. First was this sucker that I thought was a small common due to its size.










Meanwhile this grasser kept brutally turning me down time after time. It is hard to judge size in this shot, but she is about 4'. Being in the river, this fish wasnt used to being fed or chummed up like the grassers around the golf courses, and is going to be extremely hard to get to take a fly.










While focusing on the grass carp, this common snuck up on me and fell victim for the rojo










Shortly after the release, I see a dark tail pop up... Could it be? Finally a shot at the grasser?










....Nope. Ended up being this slimy fella.

Till next time,

Brandon


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Great catches and looks like it was a great time! When the weather gets right for it I'm going to see if Austin can school me on some Reds! Thanks for sharing, the Guad is such a great river!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I thought carp brought to hand had to be gutted.......or is that just tilapia....


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

sgrem said:


> I thought carp brought to hand had to be gutted.......or is that just tilapia....


No. Its illegal to kill any fish including carp without purpose, ie leaving on bank to rot, etc.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

AnthonyTRB said:


> Great catches and looks like it was a great time! When the weather gets right for it I'm going to see if Austin can school me on some Reds! Thanks for sharing, the Guad is such a great river!


Thankfully he wasnt with me on this trip... he would of caught all of the fish haha!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

BrandonFox said:


> No. Its illegal to kill any fish including carp without purpose, ie leaving on bank to rot, etc.


Nope. You're supposed to kill invasives like tilapia and certain carp species too.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's the quote from the TXPWD regs:


> Fail to immediately remove the intestines from tilapia, grass carp, or any other fish listed as harmful or potentially harmful, except on those waters where a valid Triploid Grass Carp Permit is in effect. In those waters, it is illegal to possess grass carp. Any grass carp caught must be immediately returned to the water unharmed. Please see our list of waters with Triploid Grass Carp Permits or call Texas Parks and Wildlife at 1-800-792-1112 (menu 4) or 1-512-389-4444.


----------



## miguel4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Carp, YUCK!
:frown:


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Here's the quote from the TXPWD regs:


Grass carp. Does not include commons.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

/\
|
|

No debate there. Your previous post just made it sound like it was illegal to kill invasives and leave them to rot when it's not.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

That is true on the grassers, Im sorry for the misclarity.


----------

